# How Not To 'The Evic VT'



## Genosmate (12/6/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

Guys a tool, How not to nickel


----------



## LandyMan (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Guys a tool, How not to nickel


Understand this, I am not 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

tool 
fool. A cretin. Characterized by low intelligence and/or self-steem.


----------



## LandyMan (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> tool
> fool. A cretin. Characterized by low intelligence and/or self-steem.


Aah, Guy's a tool, as in this guy is a tool, not as in Guys look at this new tool for wicking 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

I was pretty lax with my syntax there


----------



## zadiac (17/6/15)

Never liked this guy. His channel "Indoors Smokers" already put me off this first time.


----------

